# Deutsche Geschichte: RAF - Was ist mit unserer Jugend los?



## Pfropfen (28. Oktober 2010)

Hallo liebe Communtity.

Kurz zur Erklärung:
Vor ca. einer Stunde saß ich mit ein paar Klassenkameraden im Zug um vond er Berufsschule nach Hause zu fahren.
Ich sitze da ganz gemütlich und lese ein Buch.
Ein Klassenkamerad fragt mich, was ich denn da lesen würde. Daraufhin drehe ich das Buch um, so dass für ihn der Titel lesbar ist: 'Der Baader-Meinhof-Komplex'.
"Baader-Meinhof-Komplex? Kann ich mir gar nichts drunter vorstellen.."
Seine Freundin antwortet: "Da gibts nen Film drüber. Irgendwas mit der RAF. Aber was RAF jetzt heißt kann ich dir auch nicht sagen..."

In der Situation war ich doch sehr... erschrocken.
Wie kann es sein, dass ein Großteil der Jugend absolut keine Ahnung hat, was vor noch gar nicht so langer Zeit, unter dem Namen 'Rote Armee Fraktion', die Entwicklung der deutschen Politik, Polizei, des öffentlichen Lebens usw, so sehr beinflusst hat?

Ich hab mir also gedacht, ich mache mal aus reiner Neugier eine Umfrage.


Und nun zur Frage, welche sich an den jüngeren Teil der Community richtet:

Habt ihr schon einmal etwas über die RAF gehört?



MfG
der Pfropfen


----------



## Arosk (28. Oktober 2010)

Naja, ich denke mal jeder nicht ganz so unterbelichtet weiß wenigstens was die Abkürzung bedeutet ^^


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2010)

also das zu wissen ist ja noch im verstehbaren ...
aber schlimm fand ich das ein mädchen aus unser klasse nicht wusste (9klasse / gymnasium) was die npd ist und wer die rechten sind...


----------



## Arosk (28. Oktober 2010)

Naja, dann weiß sie sicher auch nicht was Rechts und Links ist


----------



## Gerti (28. Oktober 2010)

Also ich finde, sowas gehört in jeden Geschichtsunterricht und der Film ist auch sehenswert, auch wenn man sich nicht so fürs Thema interessiert.

Und jedem Wizo-Hörer sollte es auch was sagen 

Edit: 
Bevor ich das Thema in der Schule hatte bzw der Film im Kino war, sagte mir nur der Begriff "RAF" was mit dem zugehörigen Logo. Was genaues konnte ich mir auch nicht drunter vorstellen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin froh, wenn die Bande schnell in Vergessenheit gerät.


----------



## Chakalaker (28. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich bin froh, wenn die Bande schnell in Vergessenheit gerät.




Da stimme ich dir zu, allerdings gehört es schon zum allgemeinen Wissen...

An den TE, du glaubst gar nicht was wir für eine in der Klasse haben...die weiß nichmal was Urheberrecht bedeutet... das ist wesentlich bitterer...


----------



## EspCap (28. Oktober 2010)

Ihr habt Probleme... wir haben in GK 2-stündig teilweise G8ler die steif und fest behaupten, dass bei uns gerade die CDU alleine regiert. Weil ja immer nur eine Partei regieren kann. Und Christian Wulff sei der Regierungschef. 

Von daher - wundert mich gar nicht. Im neuen Bildungsplan wird so viel Zeug übersprungen/nur angeschnitten, damit man es ja in 12 Jahren schafft, da könnte man in manchen Fächern echt glauben die hätten das zum ersten Mal.

(Wir sind der Doppeljahrgang in BW, also der letzte G9 Jahrgang und der erste G8 Jahrgang in einer Jahrgangsstufe und in gemeinsamen Kursen)


----------



## Laz0rgun (28. Oktober 2010)

> (Wir sind der Doppeljahrgang in BW, also der letzte G9 Jahrgang und der erste G8 Jahrgang in einer Jahrgangsstufe und in gemeinsamen Kursen)



G8, schrecklich! *kopfschüttel* Die blödeste Reform seit es Schokolade gibt...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. Oktober 2010)

Gibt Schlimmeres. Ich ging in Hessen zur Schule und da gab es zumindest meinerzeit noch Lehrmittelfreiheit (weiß nicht, ob das heute noch so ist) - wir hatten teilweise Schulbücher aus den 60ern und aus Zeit- und Lehrermangel hörte bei uns in der 10. Klasse der Geschichtsunterricht auf dem Höhepunkt des 2. Weltkrieges einfach auf. Ich weiß bis heute nicht, wie's ausgeht! 
Aber im Ernst - D-Day, die Mauer und den ganzen Spaß drumrum durften wir uns dann selbst beibringen, Schule war fertig. Was allerdings die Frage aufwirft - wie viel Unwissenheit kann man auf Schulen abschieben und welche Dinge gehören ganz einfach zur Allgemeinbildung und sollten gelernt werden, egal, ob es in irgendeiner Klassenarbeit vorkommt?


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ihr habt Probleme... wir haben in GK 2-stündig teilweise G8ler die steif und fest behaupten, dass bei uns gerade die CDU alleine regiert. Weil ja immer nur eine Partei regieren kann. Und Christian Wulff sei der Regierungschef.
> 
> Von daher - wundert mich gar nicht. Im neuen Bildungsplan wird so viel Zeug übersprungen/nur angeschnitten, damit man es ja in 12 Jahren schafft, da könnte man in manchen Fächern echt glauben die hätten das zum ersten Mal.
> 
> (Wir sind der Doppeljahrgang in BW, also der letzte G9 Jahrgang und der erste G8 Jahrgang in einer Jahrgangsstufe und in gemeinsamen Kursen)



ich bin auch im doppel jahrgang und seh das ganze aus der g8 sicht. Und viele sehen wir auch zum ersten Mal können wir ja nichts zu.
G8 ist homo...
Obwohl ich diese doppel kurse gar nicht so schlimm finde ich find es sogar ganz interessant neue leute kennen zu lernen und so...

aber egal falls du denkst wir tun nur so oder g8ter sind dumm...
wir sehen vieles wirklich zum ersten mal und haben es noch nicht gelernt...


----------



## Laz0rgun (28. Oktober 2010)

Naja, durch die Veränderung der Lehrpläne wurde zwangsweise neues Buchmaterial angeschafft, von dieser Seite könnten wir und eigentlich nicht beschweren. Nur wenn man Redoxreaktionsgleichungen in einer Stunde zwischen Tür und Angel machen muss, läuft was ganz gewaltig schief...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Oktober 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ihr habt Probleme... wir haben in GK 2-stündig teilweise G8ler die steif und fest behaupten, dass bei uns gerade die CDU alleine regiert. Weil ja immer nur eine Partei regieren kann. Und Christian Wulff sei der Regierungschef.
> 
> Von daher - wundert mich gar nicht. Im neuen Bildungsplan wird so viel Zeug übersprungen/nur angeschnitten, damit man es ja in 12 Jahren schafft, da könnte man in manchen Fächern echt glauben die hätten das zum ersten Mal.
> 
> (Wir sind der Doppeljahrgang in BW, also der letzte G9 Jahrgang und der erste G8 Jahrgang in einer Jahrgangsstufe und in gemeinsamen Kursen)



So schlimm ist es bei uns in GK dann doch nicht...:S


Teilweise find ich es dennoch kacke...bei G8 wurde die letzten Jahre irgendwie nicht mehr gemacht, sondern nur ausgelassen. Die neuen Sachen hatten die G9er, mit denen wir dieses Jahr zusammengekommen sind, fast alle schonmal gemacht und wissen demnach mehr darüber.

Nur in Mathe sind alle irgendwo gleich, weil die meisten wohl seit der 7ten klasse stagniert sind.


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2010)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Naja, durch die Veränderung der Lehrpläne wurde zwangsweise neues Buchmaterial angeschafft, von dieser Seite könnten wir und eigentlich nicht beschweren. Nur wenn man Redoxreaktionsgleichungen in einer Stunde zwischen Tür und Angel machen muss, läuft was ganz gewaltig schief...



unser bio buch ist aus den frühen 90ern 

aber der lehrer mangel ist auch mies aber trotzdem sollte man ein gewisses verständniss haben...
und ein allgemein wissen kann man unterschiedlich defenieren & sowas denke ich gehört nicht dazu oder vllt nur teilweise.


----------



## EspCap (28. Oktober 2010)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> G8, schrecklich! *kopfschüttel* Die blödeste Reform seit es Schokolade gibt...



Jupp. Ich könnte mir u.A. in Englisch regelmäßig ins Knie schiessen wenn ich höre was einige G8ler so daherreden.

"The boat holds at the island" - Gemeint war, dass das Boot an der Insel anhält/stoppt. Wurde ernsthaft gesagt. Von jemand in OS1. Und sowas bringen die eigentlich am laufenden Band.


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2010)

G8 hat sich bestimmt irgend ein alter Mann ausgedacht der seid 10jahren in seinem Keller lebt voll kommen den Bezug zur Realität verloren hat und mit der Jugend in einer Sinnkriese steht.Anders kann man auf so etwas nicht kommen.Ich bitte euch wer kommt darauf aufeinmal 1 kompletes Jahr wegzulassen ?


----------



## Laz0rgun (28. Oktober 2010)

> "The boat holds at the island"



The Boat comes to a stop at the island? :S

Meine bestimmt falsche Englischübersetzung dürfte wohl wieder ein Beweis für die Verfehlung dieser Schulreform sein 
Hätte es jetzt mit meinem begrenzten Wortschatz an englischen Vokabeln einfach nur mit (to) stop gemacht, aber da dachte ich, leo.org weiß es bestimmt besser, und da stand dann noch nichtmal (to)stop bei "anhalten"...


----------



## Arosk (28. Oktober 2010)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> The Boat comes to a stop at the island? :S



Nein, the boat stops on the island


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Jupp. Ich könnte mir u.A. in Englisch regelmäßig ins Knie schiessen wenn ich höre was einige G8ler so daherreden.
> 
> "The boat holds at the island" - Gemeint war, dass das Boot an der Insel anhält/stoppt. Wurde ernsthaft gesagt. Von jemand in OS1. Und sowas bringen die eigentlich am laufenden Band.



schön du kannst es verdammen weil du wie die öffentlichkeit sich nicht hinein versetzten kann..
du hast normal gelernt..
wir mussten alles kompremieren und mein bruder (7klasse) hatte 1 jahr kein englisch weil die lehrerin krank war und er hatte bei 8lehrern vertretung da muss man sich net wundern


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> NO, the boat stops on the island


ich muss doch bitten


----------



## Laz0rgun (28. Oktober 2010)

> Nein, the boat stops on the island



leo.org: 

on = auf, und nicht an, wenn ich da nicht ganz falsch liege...
men were marooned *on* the Australian *island*
Männer wurden *auf* der australischen Insel ausgesetzt
http://dict.leo.org/ende?lp=ende&p=Ci4HO3kMAA&search=island&trestr=0x8080


----------



## Arosk (28. Oktober 2010)

egal ist trotzdem on


----------



## Laz0rgun (28. Oktober 2010)

> egal ist trotzdem on



Google Übersetzer sagt was anderes *lach*


----------



## EspCap (28. Oktober 2010)

Oder auch sehr schick - Schülerin fällt der Stift unter den Tisch, bückt sich und stößt sich beim hochkommen am Tisch. Lehrer fragt so 

'Are you alright?'
'It goes'.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (28. Oktober 2010)

Mir egal, aber bis jetzt wars immer richtig.


----------



## Laz0rgun (28. Oktober 2010)

EspCap wie ist es richtig?


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2010)

weiß er selber nicht 

er war dieses mysteriöse mädchen , das es gesagt hat


----------



## EspCap (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde 'The boat berths at the island' sagen. Stop müsste aber auch gehen. Berth ist ein bisschen frei, aber dafür passender bei einem Boot 

Edit: Weniger, Olli


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich würde 'The boat berths at the island' sagen. Stop müsste aber auch gehen. Berth ist ein bisschen frei, aber dafür passender bei einem Boot



du kennst mir fremde wörter ohne leo !
marry me ! !


----------



## EspCap (28. Oktober 2010)

Wir hatten mal zwei Jahre einen Lehrer der es geliebt hat, Wörter die keine Sau kennt in Übersetzungen zu bringen. Hat auch seine positiven Seiten


----------



## Laz0rgun (28. Oktober 2010)

> Wir hatten mal zwei Jahre einen Lehrer der es geliebt hat, Wörter die keine Sau kennt in Übersetzungen zu bringen. Hat auch seine positiven Seiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wir hatten mal zwei Jahre kein Physik weil der Lehrer krank war...


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2010)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Wir hatten mal zwei Jahre kein Physik weil der Lehrer krank war...



ich zeig meine schule wegen mobbing an. Sie mobbt mich mehr als es irgendein jugendlicher je könnte...


----------



## Arosk (28. Oktober 2010)

Hab so ne lustige Klasse da gehen die Leute in Physik einfach mal nach Hause und der Lehrer merkt es nicht <3


----------



## EspCap (28. Oktober 2010)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Wir hatten mal zwei Jahre kein Physik weil der Lehrer krank war...



Schick 
Hatten wir schonmal mit Musik, aber 'nur' ein Dreivierteljahr. Da stand dann das Ergebnis aus der ersten mündlichen Note und dem ersten Kurztest im Zeugnis. Rechtens war das garantiert auch nicht.


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Schick
> Hatten wir schonmal mit Musik,aber 'nur' ein Dreivierteljahr. Da stand dann das Ergebnis aus der ersten mündlichen Note und dem ersten Kurztest im Zeugnis. Rechtens war das garantiert auch nicht.



Unser Musiklehrer ist mein Mathelehrer aber er hat nur ne Mathe ausblidung für Unterstufe...


----------



## Tikume (28. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Gibt Schlimmeres. Ich ging in Hessen zur Schule und da gab es zumindest meinerzeit noch Lehrmittelfreiheit (weiß nicht, ob das heute noch so ist) - wir hatten teilweise Schulbücher aus den 60ern und aus Zeit- und Lehrermangel hörte bei uns in der 10. Klasse der Geschichtsunterricht auf dem Höhepunkt des 2. Weltkrieges einfach auf. Ich weiß bis heute nicht, wie's ausgeht!



Geschichts LK war bei uns lustig da wir alles aus erster Hand sozusagen berichtet bekamen


----------



## Laz0rgun (28. Oktober 2010)

> Schick
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Definitiv nicht... ich weiß in der 11. Klasse als wirklch physikbegeisterter Schüler immer noch nicht, wie eigentlich Magnete funktionieren, also was wirklich dahintersteckt mit Magnetfeldlinien etc. Und Physik weiternehmen geht bzw. ging auch nicht, da ich wegen diesem großen Stoffdefizit leider keine Hoffnung sah, das Zentralabi zu bestehen.


----------



## EspCap (28. Oktober 2010)

Bei uns kam Geschichte 4-stündig nicht mal zustande. Trotz über 200 Schülern in OS1. 

Dafür 5 Wirtschaft 4-stündig Kurse mit ca. 25 Schülern. Auch schick.


----------



## Laz0rgun (28. Oktober 2010)

> Bei uns kam Geschichte 4-stündig nicht mal zustande. Trotz über 200 Schülern in OS1.



Das kann ich mir nun wirklich nicht vorstellen. Liegt aber auch vllt daran, dass wenn man bei uns in NI den gesellschaftswissenschaftlichen Zweig nimmt, automatisch nen Geschi-LK bekommt. Weiß jetzt nicht wie es bei euch ist.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. Oktober 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Geschichts LK war bei uns lustig da wir alles aus erster Hand sozusagen berichtet bekamen



Erinnert mich an "Schwester Adelgart", meine 250jährige Geschichtslehrerin, die uns vom antiken Griechenland berichtet hat. Ja, ich wurde von Nonnen großgezogen und unterrichtet.


----------



## EspCap (28. Oktober 2010)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Das kann ich mir nun wirklich nicht vorstellen. Liegt aber auch vllt daran, dass wenn man bei uns in NI den gesellschaftswissenschaftlichen Zweig nimmt, automatisch nen Geschi-LK bekommt. Weiß jetzt nicht wie es bei euch ist.



Nope, sowas gibts bei uns nicht... man braucht eben zusätzlich zu Deutsch und Mathe eine Fremdsprache, eine Naturwissenschaft und noch ein beliebiges drittes Fach 4-stündig in der Oberstufe. 
Ich hab 'damals' auch den sprachlichen Zug genommen und jetzt Französisch und Spanisch weggeworfen und Englisch/Bio/Wirtschaft 4-stündig. Und ja, es gab Tatsache 4 Leute im Jahrgang die Englisch abgewählt haben O_o


----------



## Gerti (28. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich bin froh, wenn die Bande schnell in Vergessenheit gerät.



Meinst du das ist sinnvoll? Manche Dinge sollten nicht in Vergessenheit geraten, damit man sieht, wies damals war und weiß, was falsch lief. Und man somit nicht die gleichen Fehler begeht, wie damals, weil man weiß, wies endet 
Außerdem sind geschichtliche Ereignisse wichtig, damit man Rückschlüsse auf heute schließen kann. (Ob die RAF Auswirkungen auf heute hatte, weiß ich leider nicht)


----------



## Laz0rgun (28. Oktober 2010)

> Nope, sowas gibts bei uns nicht... man braucht eben zusätzlich zu Deutsch und Mathe eine Fremdsprache, eine Naturwissenschaft und noch ein beliebiges drittes Fach 4-stündig in der Oberstufe.



Ist Deutsch bei euch Pflicht als Prüfungsfach? Wenn ja: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





KK triffts vllt. nicht so ganz, aber verdammt bin ich glücklich nicht in eurem Bundesland zu wohnen o.O


----------



## MasterXoX (28. Oktober 2010)

Geht das hier jetzt eig. um Schule oder um die RAF?


----------



## Laz0rgun (28. Oktober 2010)

> Geht das hier jetzt eig. um Schule oder um die RAF?



Jaja ich hör auf :< Aber ich denke, dass Leute, die die RAF nicht kennen, sich eh nicht in diesem Thread melden


----------



## EspCap (28. Oktober 2010)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Ist Deutsch bei euch Pflicht als Prüfungsfach?



Jopp. Deutsch, Mathe und eine Fremdsprache sind Pflicht. Dann darf man sich noch eins von seinen zwei anderen 4-stündigen Fächern aussuchen.


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Jopp. Deutsch, Mathe und eine Fremdsprache sind Pflicht. Dann darf man sich noch eins von seinen zwei anderen 4-stündigen Fächern aussuchen.



ne eig net?

du kannst auch 2naturwissenschaften(mathe pflicht),1sprache & 1gesellschaft wissenschaft

ich hab deutsch lk , erdkunde lk ,bio normal und englisch mündlich (die beiden fremdsprachen sind da damit ich kein mathe nehmen muss)


----------



## Laz0rgun (28. Oktober 2010)

Habt ihr alle nur 4 Prüfungsfächer? Wir haben 5 o.O


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2010)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Habt ihr alle nur 4 Prüfungsfächer? Wir haben 5 o.O



abitur 4


----------



## jolk (28. Oktober 2010)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Habt ihr alle nur 4 Prüfungsfächer? Wir haben 5 o.O





Laz0rgun schrieb:


> aber verdammt bin ich glücklich nicht in deinem Bundesland zu wohnen o.O



olliruh hat recht, deutsch ist nicht pflicht, zumindestens nicht in nrw

btt.: ich würde sagen, dass es immer Ausnahmen gibt und diese fallen nunmal mehr auf, sodass sich solche Vorurteile entwickeln. Und wie du anhand der Umfrage erkennst sofern niemand lügt kennen die meisten die RAF (größteil der user aus diesem Forum sind Jugendliche) 

edit.: okay 31 Stimmen ist jetzt nicht so aussagekräftig..


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2010)

ich wette noch weniger leute wissen was die weimarer republik war...


----------



## Laz0rgun (28. Oktober 2010)

> ich wette noch weniger leute wissen was die weimacher republik war...



meinst du die Weimarer??? lol

@Jolk: Lieber 2 Fächer die ich kann als Deutsch


----------



## Ykon (28. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ich wette noch weniger leute wissen was die weimacher republik war...



gz fürs Outing als N00b :>


----------



## Valinar (28. Oktober 2010)

Die heutige Jugend hat auch rein garnichts mit dem RAF-Terror zutun.
Sie haben es nicht erlebt und so ein großes Thema ist es in der Schule auch nicht.
In 20 Jahren werden viele Jugendliche nicht wirklich was über den 11.September,Irakkrieg oder Afghanistan wissen.
Aber die jetzige Jugend dann wohl eher.
Wenns in der Schule nicht dran kommt ist es nicht die Schuld der Jugend und man kann auch nicht erwarten das sich jetzt jeder Jugendliche ein Buch über Weltgeschichte kauft und es durchliest.
In jeder Generation gibts viele Jugendliche die sowas garnicht interessiert.
Aber dümmer ist die jetzige Generation nicht.Meine war in keinster weise besser oder schlechter...auch wenn wir uns das gerne vormachen.


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2010)

Valinar schrieb:


> Die heutige Jugend hat auch rein garnichts mit dem RAF-Terror zutun.
> Sie haben es nicht erlebt und so ein großes Thema ist es in der Schule auch nicht.
> In 20 Jahren werden viele Jugendliche nicht wirklich was über den 11.September,Irakkrieg oder Afghanistan wissen.
> Aber die jetzige Jugend dann wohl eher.
> ...



das ist das schlaueste was irgendjemand irgendwann überirgendetwas gesagt hat *__________*
du hast sowas von 100% recht


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Oktober 2010)

Ein gewisses Maß an Allgemeinwissen sollte man allerdings schon vorraussetzen...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (28. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt möcht ich hier auch mal eine kleine Anekdote preisgeben.
Es geschah wärend einer Busfahrt nach Süd-Spanien in der Nähe der Luxemburger Grenze.
Aufgrund diverser Staus und Pannen zog sich die Fahrt auch ganz anständig hin.
Als dann die Ausfahrt Trier (was ja bekanntermaßen praktisch an der Grenze liegt) hinter uns war, hatte ein Mitfahrer einen spontanen Gefühlsausbruch und schrie: "Endlich sind wir in Trier"
Das nette (aber anscheinend nicht ganz helle) Mädel vor mir schoss dann den Vogel ab und fragte: "Ist das in Deutschland?"
In dem Moment ist mir tatsächlich die Kinnlade heruntergeklappt.


----------



## Falathrim (29. Oktober 2010)

Rote Armee Fraktion, ich fand euch immer spitze! Leider war ich noch zu klein um bereits bei euch dabei zu sein, doch mein Herz schlug damals schon für die Rote....für die Rohote, für die toooote Armeefraktion *sing*

Also bei uns wurde die RAF relativ intensiv behandelt...


----------



## Tikume (29. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an "Schwester Adelgart", meine 250jährige Geschichtslehrerin, die uns vom antiken Griechenland berichtet hat. Ja, ich wurde von Nonnen großgezogen und unterrichtet.


AUch Nonnenschule, allerdings war ein Großteil schon ausgestorben.
Einigen Klassenkameraden wurde aber noch überaus erfolgreich der Dialekt ausgetrieben *g*


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. Oktober 2010)

Wow, auf den Kommentar hin musste ich mir erst mal Dein Profil anschauen. Ich hätte mich weggepackt vor Lachen, wenn wir mal Klassenkameraden gewesen wären.


----------



## Kuya (29. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Gibt Schlimmeres. Ich ging in Hessen zur Schule und da gab es zumindest meinerzeit noch Lehrmittelfreiheit (weiß nicht, ob das heute noch so ist) - wir hatten teilweise Schulbücher aus den 60ern und aus Zeit- und Lehrermangel hörte bei uns in der 10. Klasse der Geschichtsunterricht auf dem Höhepunkt des 2. Weltkrieges einfach auf. Ich weiß bis heute nicht, wie's ausgeht!



Das erinnert mich an unseren Bio-Unterricht.
Wir hatten bei unserer Klassenlehrerin Bio, und weil die keine Ahnung hatte, ließ sie uns jede Bio-Stunde die nächste Seite im Uralten Bio-Buch einfach abschreiben.

Wenn sie mal nen tollen Tag hat, hat sie aus der Seite im Buch nen Lückentext verfasst.

wirkliche "Bildung" bekam ich auch erst in der Berufsschule.


----------



## Jubudoo (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich mache gerade nen Austauschjahr in Australien und verglichen mit denen sind die deutschen Gymnasier  sehr gut im Bilde... Die gehen hier alle nach 12 Jahren aus der High School raus und da sie nur 6 Faecher haben und die frei waehlen koennen aus Angeboten wie Kochen und so etwas, haben die wesentlich wniger Allgeimeinbildung als deutsche 10. Klaessler auf dem Gymnasium... nur die wenigsten waelen so etwas wie Moderne Geschichte, Biologie oder Physik... 

Und ich bin 16 und weiss sehr gut ueber moderne Deutsche Geschichte bescheid... auch ueber die RAF mit der Ausserparlamentarischen Oppostion und so etwas und habe das zumindest nicht vollstaendig aus dem Film gelernt  
Wobei ich aber finde, dass die RAF jetzt nicht oberste Prortaet hat unter den Dingen die man wissen sollte... 3. reich und andere facetten des kalten Krieges finde ich wichtiger... wie alt waren denn die Klassenkameraden von den du gesprochen hast?


----------



## Pfropfen (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich gebe dir Recht dass die RAF und alles andere nicht unbedingt das wichtigste ist. Trotzdem hat das ganze eben unsere heutige Politik und vor allem die Polizei sehr beeinflusst.
Nicht der wichtigste, aber doch ein wichtiger Teil der deutschen Geschichte (meiner Meinung nach).

Die beiden Klassenkameraden waren 19 und 23.
Ich denke in dem Alter sollte man schon noch wissen was die RAF ist bzw war. Wären die beiden um die 16 gewesen, hätte ich mir gesagt 'okay, kann halt vorkommen', wobei ich in der 10. Klasse die RAF und den 'deutschen Herbst' sehr ausführlich im Geschichts-/Politikunterricht bearbeitet habe.

Ich erwarte nicht dass sich jeder dafür intressiert, aber bei 2 (eigentlich inteligenten) jungen Menschen in dem Alter hat mich das eben sehr stutzig gemacht.


Vielleicht habe ich das ganze etwas blöd formuliert. Es hat mich einfach intressiert wie viele Jugendliche wissen was die RAF war und wie viele nicht.
Und immerhin 7 von 58 Leuten die bis jetzt geantwortet haben wissen es nicht. 
aber 4.06% die es nicht wissen, finde ich noch vollkommen in Ordnung 


Ich lasse die Umfrage mal noch ein paar Tage laufen und schaue mal was sich da noch ändert.


MfG
der Pfropfen


----------



## worldofhordcraft (29. Oktober 2010)

Also ich bin 15 (fast 16) Jahre und habe von der RAF noch nie was gehört...wobei es sein kann das ich es auch einfach vergessen habe (hab das Gefühl sone Abkürzung schonmal gesehen zu haben). Kann sein das wir das noch besprechen werden. 

Leider ist es bei uns an der Schule so, dass wir zum Beispiel Erdkunde nicht wirklich lernen, weil es mit Geschichte ein Fach (Gesellschaftlehre) bildet, und wir dort eigentlich, bis auf die 6. Klasse oder so für ca. 4-5 Wochen (oder so), Erdkunde nie machen, sondern immer nur Geschichte.

Manchmal muss ich bei der mangelnden Intelligenz meiner Mitschüler aber wirklich staunen....besonders die meisten Mädels in unserer Klasse. Haben Ahnung von nix, passen nicht auf, bauen zu allen Überfluss noch scheiße und grinsen dann dämlich wenn sie drankommen....könnt ich kotzen bei. 
Heute war aber der Knaller.....6. Stunde, Physik (welches wir ich glaube 2 Jahre nicht hatten, weil unser Lehrplan von Schuljahr zu Schuljahr wechselt, bzw. manche Fächer werden für 1-2 Jahre durch andere quasi ersetzt): Der Plan, zu dem ich gleich kommen werde, ist in der Klasse (ohne wissen des Lehrers natürlich, soll ja eine Überraschung sein) besprochen. Ich stimme zu, dabei mit zu machen. Also, der Lehrer schreibt was an die Tafel und alle Mädchen und ein paar Jungen schreien "LUFTANGRIFF!!!!!" und kriechen unter die Tische.......ich hab bei so einem stupiden Plan offensichtlich nicht mit gemacht. Als ich dann aber sagte, sie sollen das kindische Verhalten sein lassen kommt nur:"Was ist denn schlimm daran Spaß haben zu wollen?!". Mir ist fast der Kragen geplatzt....stehen mit einem Bein im Grab weil sie später wahrscheinlich, beim Versuch etwas Geld als Prostituierte (soll keine Beleidigung sein), für was anderes hats ja nicht gereicht, zu verdienen, von einem Auto überfahren werden. Doch was machen sie statt zu lernen? Sie behindern den Unterricht...nicht nur für sie, auch für andere. Wenn man sie dann darauf aufmerksam macht das man sich in der 10. Klasse nicht wie debile (auch hier, soll keine Beleidigung sein) Kindergartenkinder verhält werden sie auch noch zickig und wundern sich, warum man nicht mitgemacht hat....*seufz*.....


----------



## Independent (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann ein nettes Video zur Bildung anbieten. Dabei kann man sogar gut einen saufen und Spaß haben!

[youtube]t8aQWPH8gxo[/youtube]


----------



## Thoor (29. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich bin froh, wenn die Bande schnell in Vergessenheit gerät.



Ach die RAF sollte in Vergessenheit geraten? Aber die NSDAP und 3. Reich Zeit, auf der wird natürlich ewig rumgetrampelt und als Vorwand für jeden Mist gebraucht? Irgendwie ein wenig heuchlerisch :s

aber grundsätzlich geb ich dir natürlich recht.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ach die RAF sollte in Vergessenheit geraten? Aber die NSDAP und 3. Reich Zeit, auf der wird natürlich ewig rumgetrampelt und als Vorwand für jeden Mist gebraucht?



Eines schönen Tages werden deutsche Astronauten auf einem unerforschten Planeten landen. Dort stoßen sie dann auf Aliens und fallen direkt auf die Knie, um sich für den Holocaust zu entschuldigen.


----------



## Thoor (29. Oktober 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Ich kann ein nettes Video zur Bildung anbieten. Dabei kann man sogar gut einen saufen und Spaß haben!
> 
> [youtube]t8aQWPH8gxo[/youtube]



Jawoll, wir verherrlichen Terrorismus, Gewalt, Einschüchterung und Propaganda, verurteilen aber Rechtsextremismus aufs schärfste!

Gratuliere zur erfolgreichen Doppelmoral, kriegst nen Orden.


----------



## Falathrim (29. Oktober 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Also, der Lehrer schreibt was an die Tafel und alle Mädchen und ein paar Jungen schreien "LUFTANGRIFF!!!!!" und kriechen unter die Tische.......ich hab bei so einem stupiden Plan offensichtlich nicht mit gemacht. Als ich dann aber sagte, sie sollen das kindische Verhalten sein lassen kommt nur:"Was ist denn schlimm daran Spaß haben zu wollen?!". Mir ist fast der Kragen geplatzt....stehen mit einem Bein im Grab weil sie später wahrscheinlich, beim Versuch etwas Geld als Prostituierte (soll keine Beleidigung sein), für was anderes hats ja nicht gereicht, zu verdienen, von einem Auto überfahren werden. Doch was machen sie statt zu lernen? Sie behindern den Unterricht...nicht nur für sie, auch für andere. Wenn man sie dann darauf aufmerksam macht das man sich in der 10. Klasse nicht wie debile (auch hier, soll keine Beleidigung sein) Kindergartenkinder verhält werden sie auch noch zickig und wundern sich, warum man nicht mitgemacht hat....*seufz*.....



Sowas nennt man einen Streich. Es ist witzig. Leute wie dich nennt man Nerds 
Ganz im Ernst, nur weil man mal Unsinn in der Stunde baut wird man nicht gleich von der Schule geschmissen, und es steigert das Gemeinschaftsgefühl. 
Bei uns waren auch mal so Aktionen, dass man einfach als Klasse nicht zu einer Stunde hingegangen ist (vor den Ferien oder so). Die Leute, die nicht mitgezogen sind hatten dann erstmal einen schweren Stand, weil es einfach Sachen gibt bei denen man mitmacht, weil sie sich positiv auf die Gruppe auswirken. Und die Fächer, die wir dann geschwänzt haben, waren dann auch nicht "für immer vorbei", Musik haben wir z.B. 1 oder 2 mal auf die Weise sausen lassen und wir haben diverse Leute, die jetzt sehr erfolgreich im Musik-Leistungskurs sind und die Lehrerin hat damals auch nichts dazu gesagt - in der nächsten Stunde gabs dann halt ein wenig mehr Hausaufgaben. Es ist ja nicht so, dass Lehrer vollkommen lebensfremde Menschen sind (zumindest nicht alle). Die sind auch Pädagogen und waren auch mal jung - und sie haben auch selber mal Streiche gespielt 

edit: Thoor hast du dir das Lied überhaupt angehört? 
Ich zitiere mal: 


> Die RAF hat leider nur versäumt,
> Es zu erklären, wovon sie träumt,
> Die Theorie war intellektuell und kompliziert,
> Der kleine Mann, für den sie kämpfte,
> ...


btw. Fun Fact zur RAF-Geschichte: Auf der Jagd nach der RAF wurden mehr Zivilisten von der Polizei erschossen als die RAF selber auf dem Gewissen hat  
Aber jemand mit Frei.Wild im Avatar ist da wohl eher schwer umzustimmen...ist halt die ganz andere Richtung als WIZO


----------



## Thoor (29. Oktober 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Manchmal muss ich bei der mangelnden Intelligenz meiner Mitschüler aber wirklich staunen....besonders die meisten Mädels in unserer Klasse. Haben Ahnung von nix, passen nicht auf, bauen zu allen Überfluss noch scheiße und grinsen dann dämlich wenn sie drankommen....könnt ich kotzen bei.
> Heute war aber der Knaller.....6. Stunde, Physik (welches wir ich glaube 2 Jahre nicht hatten, weil unser Lehrplan von Schuljahr zu Schuljahr wechselt, bzw. manche Fächer werden für 1-2 Jahre durch andere quasi ersetzt): Der Plan, zu dem ich gleich kommen werde, ist in der Klasse (ohne wissen des Lehrers natürlich, soll ja eine Überraschung sein) besprochen. Ich stimme zu, dabei mit zu machen. Also, der Lehrer schreibt was an die Tafel und alle Mädchen und ein paar Jungen schreien "LUFTANGRIFF!!!!!" und kriechen unter die Tische.......ich hab bei so einem stupiden Plan offensichtlich nicht mit gemacht. Als ich dann aber sagte, sie sollen das kindische Verhalten sein lassen kommt nur:"Was ist denn schlimm daran Spaß haben zu wollen?!". Mir ist fast der Kragen geplatzt....stehen mit einem Bein im Grab weil sie später wahrscheinlich, beim Versuch etwas Geld als Prostituierte (soll keine Beleidigung sein), für was anderes hats ja nicht gereicht, zu verdienen, von einem Auto überfahren werden. Doch was machen sie statt zu lernen? Sie behindern den Unterricht...nicht nur für sie, auch für andere. Wenn man sie dann darauf aufmerksam macht das man sich in der 10. Klasse nicht wie debile (auch hier, soll keine Beleidigung sein) Kindergartenkinder verhält werden sie auch noch zickig und wundern sich, warum man nicht mitgemacht hat....*seufz*.....



Das nennt man als jugendlicher Spass haben, hat mit Intelligenz nichts zu tun... mein Gott... mach doch einfach mal bei nem Spass mit, dann merkst du wie lustig das Leben sein kann... und glaub mir, deswegen verblödest du nicht ;-)


----------



## worldofhordcraft (29. Oktober 2010)

Ganz ehrlich: ich habe keine Problem damit, dass man Spaß haben will. Ich habe auch durchaus bei Streichen mitgemacht. Wirklich.

Ich habe wohl zu wenige Informationen gegeben....ich gehe seit 5 Jahren auf diese Schule... seit 5 Jahren NICHTS als Geschrei.....Tag für Tag, Woche für Woche, in jeder Pause, pausenlos....langsam reicht es. Sie hatten in der Schule nun 10 Jahre um sich auszutoben, um Spaß zu haben. Jetzt stehen sie kurz davor ins berufliche Leben zu gehen und trotz schlechter Noten und so weiter entscheiden sie sich gegen lernen und für Rumgeschreie. In der aktuellen Englischarbeit gibt es bei uns Leute, die in Grammatik Minus-Punkte haben. Ist bei uns sogut wie unmöglich zu erreichen weil selten Punkte abgezogen werden. Natürlich war das jetzt nicht Englisch sondern Physik. Das heißt aber nicht, dass sie andere davon abhalten sollten, etwas zu lernen. Hinzukommt, dass sie davor schon im Treppenhaus wie was weiß ich was rumgeschrien haben und der Lehrer onehin schon sauer war. Den Lehrern ist es teilweise peinlich wie laut wir sind. Mir auch. Wie kommt das denn rüber, wenn eine Gruppe von Jugendlichen so laut rumschreien, dass man 1 Kilometer weiter seine eigenen Gedanken nicht verstehen kann? Ich krieg teilweise Kopfschmerzen bei der Lautstärke die bei uns herrscht. Vielleicht habe ich in dieser Situation überreagiert (wobei ich nicht von überreagiert reden würde wenn ich sage "Das ist so kindisch."), aber langsam sollten sie sich mal etwas fassen. Außerdem muss man nicht gleich beleidigend werden wenn jemand bei etwas nicht mitmacht. Glaubt mir, ich war nicht alleine dieser Meinung, viele andere die sonst auch scheiße bauen fanden das nicht so prickelnd. Inziwschen zählt jede Note die wir bekommen. Wir haben auch Kopfnoten, und auf die wirkt es sich nicht positiv aus, wenn man mitten im Unterricht rumschreit. 

Nennt mich Nerd, nennt mich Streber, nennt mich Spießer, nennt mich Langweiler. Aber 5 Jahre voller Rumgeschrei stresst teilweise doch schon ziemlich......

Edit: außerdem muss ich meine Noten verbessern. Da kommt es arg ungünstig, wenn ich nichts verstehe....


----------



## Independent (29. Oktober 2010)

Bestätigt eigtl. nur meine theorie, das Freiwild den rechten Flügel der alten Onkelzfans angezogen hat... (Sorry, 100% Erfahrung) Das ganze Geschwafel von denen über "Blut und Boden" erinnert mich an meine eigene "Blood and Honour"-Zeit.

In jedem deiner Argumente beschwerst du dich über die Verunglimpfung des Rechtsextremismus bzw. fühlst dich angegriffen wenn Leute die Holocaustkeule rausholen. Die Holocaustkeule kann gar nicht oft genug rausgeholt werden... 

Ich würde vorsichtig sein mit dem Begrifft "Terrorismus", vor allem wenn er von einer kapitalverseuchten  Konsumgesellschaft stammt.

@Padd

Du schreibst jetzt nichts!:>   Cyberpolice is watching yoU!


----------



## Jester (29. Oktober 2010)

Also auf meiner Schule haben wir weniger das Problem fehlender Bildung, als das Problem absoluter Verblendung. Da waren die RAF-Leute total dufte Typen, AKWs sollte man alle abreißen, Weltfrieden erreichen wir durch jede Menge Club Mate und alternativ und individuell sind wir auch alle!

Das kotzt mich dermaßen an! Zum Glück bin ich in 1 1/2 Jahren durch mit dem Mist!


edit:



Independent schrieb:


> @Padd
> 
> Du schreibst jetzt nichts!:> Cyberpolice is watching yoU!




Consequences will never be the same!


----------



## EspCap (29. Oktober 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Weltfrieden erreichen wir durch jede Menge Club Mate



Ich glaube ich bin der einzige an meiner ganzen Schule der Club Mate überhaupt kennt


----------



## Jester (29. Oktober 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich bin der einzige an meiner ganzen Schule der Club Mate überhaupt kennt



Das wirft ein ganz schlechtes Licht auf dich, Freund Blase hier!


----------



## Tikume (29. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ich wette noch weniger leute wissen was die weimarer republik war...



Das würde ich nicht so sehen, immerhin gab es da ein Bioware Rollenspiel drüber.


----------



## Thoor (29. Oktober 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Bestätigt eigtl. nur meine theorie, das Freiwild den rechten Flügel der alten Onkelzfans angezogen hat... (Sorry, 100% Erfahrung) Das ganze Geschwafel von denen über "Blut und Boden" erinnert mich an meine eigene "Blood and Honour"-Zeit.
> 
> In jedem deiner Argumente beschwerst du dich über die Verunglimpfung des Rechtsextremismus bzw. fühlst dich angegriffen wenn Leute die Holocaustkeule rausholen. Die Holocaustkeule kann gar nicht oft genug rausgeholt werden...
> 
> Ich würde vorsichtig sein mit dem Begrifft "Terrorismus", vor allem wenn er von einer kapitalverseuchten Konsumgesellschaft stammt.



Oh Gott, aber sonst ist bei dir alles in Ordnung oder? Wenn du schon ein wenig länger hier unterwegs bist, solltest du wissen das ich so ziemlich gar nichts bin, weder links, noch rechts... ich hasse nichts mehr als Extremismus, aber in deinem Kopf läuft wohl automatisch das 0815 Schema "Nicht für mich -> gegen mich" ab... Ist man sich von Leuten wie dir ja gewohnt...

Warum kann bittesehr die Holocaustkeule für jeden Scheiss, der nun wirklich weniger als 0 mit dem Thema zu tun hat, rausgeholt werden, das Thema RAF und solchen Stumpfsinn sollte man aber vergessen... Ich bin der Meinung man sollte beides nie vergessen, aber es ist einfach langsam gut jetzt...

PS: Spätestens beim Begriff "Kapitalverseuchte Konsumgesellschaft" lag ich vor lachen auf dem Boden.... na ja, typischer "NIE WIEDER DEUTSCHLAND" Schreier halt....  

PSS: Aus Wikipedia übrigens: Die *Rote Armee Fraktion* *(RAF)* war eine linksextremistische* terroristische Vereinigung* in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland. Aber lass mich raten, Wikipedia und all anderen Medien die so etwas behaupten sind von den bösen rechtsextremen Kapitalisten, die eh alles und jeden töten wollen, gekauft, bestochen oder gezwunden worden... 

Manchmal frag ich mich wirklich wie realitätsfremd Menschen sein können

Und bitte unterlass es in Zukunft, andere als Nazi zu bezeichnen, nur weil dir ihre Meinung nicht passt, das ist übrigens auch eine Art von Diskriminierung.


----------



## Jester (29. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung man sollte beides nie vergessen, aber es ist einfach langsam gut jetzt...



Beides sollte man nicht vergessen, allerdings sollte man vllt. ein wenig die Relation wahren. Von 1933 bis 45 ist sicher sehr viel mehr verheerendes für die gesamte Menschheit geschehen, als ein paar durchgeknallte rote Terroristen jemals erreicht haben könnten. Folglich ist es also verzeihlich, wenn geschichtsuinteressierte Schüler wenig über die RAF wissen.


----------



## Thoor (29. Oktober 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Beides sollte man nicht vergessen, allerdings sollte man vllt. ein wenig die Relation wahren. Von 1933 bis 45 ist sicher sehr viel mehr verheerendes für die gesamte Menschheit geschehen, als ein paar durchgeknallte rote Terroristen jemals erreicht haben könnten. Folglich ist es also verzeihlich, wenn geschichtsuinteressierte Schüler wenig über die RAF wissen.



Sicherlich ist die RAF ein weitaus weniger tragisches Kapitel als der Holocaust, aber trotzdem kamen tausende zu Schaden und mussten leiden. Da ist ein Lied mit Textstellen wie:

_Ich wollte nie ein Bulle sein, 
Denn Bullen sind nur Dreck! 
Ich war viel lieber Terrorist 
Und bombte alles weg. 
Und hab ich in die Schulbank einen RAF-Stern reingekratzt, 
Ist unser fettes Rektorschwein vor Wut dann fast geplatzt.
_
oder_

Rote Armee Fraktion - ihr wart ein geiler Haufen, 
Rote Armee Fraktion - mit euch ist was gelaufen, 
Rote Armee Fraktion - ich fand euch immer spitze, 
Leider war ich noch zu klein, um bereits bei euch dabei zu sein, 
doch mein Herz schlug damals schon für die Rote Armee Fraktion._

in meinen Augen gleichzusetzten wie mit Rechtsrock - beide verherrlichen ein äusserst dunkles Kapitel in der Geschichte das sich nie wiederholen sollte.

@Fala:
btw. Fun Fact zur RAF-Geschichte: Auf der Jagd nach der RAF wurden mehr Zivilisten von der Polizei erschossen als die RAF selber auf dem Gewissen hat  
Aber jemand mit Frei.Wild im Avatar ist da wohl eher schwer umzustimmen...ist halt die ganz andere Richtung als WIZO

mag ja sein, das mehr Zivilisten von der Polizei erschossen wurden, aber ohne diese völlig hirnlose Organisation wäre es nie soweit gekommen. Ist ähnlich wie mit der allg. vorherrschenden Angst vor dem Terrorismus: Hätte es all diese islamischen Terrororganisationen nie gegeben, hätte es nie Anschläge gegeben. Jedoch würde heute nicht jeder schief angekuckt und als Terrorist verdächtigt werden weil er einen Bart hat und aus dem Süden kommt. Ergo sind daran all diese Organisationen mit ihren völlig hirnverbannten Idealen und blinden Parolen schuld.

Und hört bitte mal auf, auf Bands rumzutrampeln. Frei.Wild ist definitiv keine Rechtsrockband sondern eine stinknormale Deutschrockband wies zig andere gibt...


----------



## Falathrim (29. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> in meinen Augen gleichzusetzten wie mit Rechtsrock - beide verherrlichen ein äusserst dunkles Kapitel in der Geschichte das sich nie wiederholen sollte.



Wobei du ja gegen Rechtsrock nichts hast 


> 2008 geriet die Band in die Schlagzeilen, da sie am 27. September auf einer Veranstaltung der Südtiroler Partei _Die Freiheitlichen_ auftreten wollte[sup][4][/sup], der der Sänger Philipp Burger bis zum 2. Oktober 2008 angehörte.
> Quelle: wikipedia-Artikel zu Frei.Wild





> Sie (...) fordern die Stärkung des Tiroler Landesbewusstseins und die Anbindung an den „deutschen Sprach- und Kulturraum“, lehnen den Multikulturalismus und weitere Zuwanderung von Ausländern ab.
> Quelle: wikipedia-Artikel zu "Die Freiheitlichen"


----------



## Thoor (29. Oktober 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Wobei du ja gegen Rechtsrock nichts hast



Ach, jeder Frei.Wild Fan ist jetzt also ein Fascho.... 1. Ist er nicht aufgetreten, 2. gibts zig Lieder die gegen Rechts UND Links sind... und 3. Selbst WENN er wirklich auftreten wollte, Menschen ändern sich, und Leuten die mal bei B&H waren solltens eigentlich besser wissen... (bist nicht du damit gemeint...) Ich seh übrigens grad das nur der SÄNGER in dieser Partei war, von daher kannst du die ganze Band kaum als Rechtsrockband bezeichnen....

Und gehts hier um Musik oder was? Es geht darum das die RAF allgemein verharmlost wird und als liebenswürdige Organisation behandelt wird, die für den kleinen Mann sprechen wollte weil der angeblich zu dumm dafür war. Und zwar mit allen Mitteln und jeder Gewalt...


----------



## Independent (29. Oktober 2010)

Du zitierst Wikipedia, was ja in Ordnung ist. Ich halte Wikipedia im Gegensatz zu zig anderen für inhaltlich ordentlich und gepflegt.

Wenn der bewaffnete Kampf gegen einen Polizeistaat (und ja, der war damals echt brutal) Terrorismus ist, dann ja, dann waren es Terroristen. Kann jeder sehen wir er will...ich sehe es nicht so. 

Und wenn Wizo sich selber als Terroristen darstellen,dann halte ich das als überspitzt und gewollt, jedoch nicht ernst gemeint.


EDIT:
Ich muss mich mal grad selber ausm IRC quoten:
"Oh mein Gott, wie kann man so eine terroristische Organisation wie die RAF verhamlosen?" andersrum siehts auch gut aus: "Wie kann man eine Bürgerwehr wie die RAF als Terroristen bezeichnen?"


Am Rande:

Ich hatte mein Leben lang Leute im Rücken die mich als Nazi beschimpft haben wegen meiner Onkelz-Klamotten (nach meiner Nazizeit im Osten, ja wir waren alle so wo ich herkam, ich kann damit heutzutage gut umgehen), also Entschuldige ich mich hier bei dir. Das ändert aber nichts an meiner Einstellung gegenüber Freiwild. Ich beobachte diese Band seit langem.


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ach die RAF sollte in Vergessenheit geraten? Aber die NSDAP und 3. Reich Zeit, auf der wird natürlich ewig rumgetrampelt und als Vorwand für jeden Mist gebraucht? Irgendwie ein wenig heuchlerisch :s
> 
> aber grundsätzlich geb ich dir natürlich recht.



das sind zwei verschiedene Themen und ich will nicht OT gehen.
Bleiben wir also bei der RAF

Eine Bande von Spinnern, mit bescheuerten Ideen und Gewaltphantasien.
Mag ja sein, dass die Aufarbeitung irgenndwie was mit der jüngeren deutschen Geschichte zu tun hat, ich persönlich würde mich freuen wenn die Heinis in einem Geschichtsbuch im Jahre 2110 nicht mehr auftauchen, wegen Bedeutungslosigkeit.


----------



## Thoor (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich entschuldige mich hiermit fürs Abrutschen ins OT, war ganz sicher nicht meine Absicht. Ich wollte auch niemandes Leben kritisieren. Jeder soll das tun was er will solange er niemand anderes damit stört :-)

Freut mich wenn du Frei.Wild beobachtest, wirst hoffentlich noch viele tolle Alben erleben.

Primärs gings drum zu wissen was die RAF ist, ich für meinen Teil kann mit gutem Gewissen sagen, ich weiss was die RAF ist. Ohrensammlers 1. Satz trifft den Nagel eigentlich auf den Kopf: "Eine Bande von Spinnern, mit bescheuerten Ideen und Gewaltphansien."

In dem Sinne allen einen schönen Abend :-)


----------



## Falathrim (29. Oktober 2010)

Im Endeffekt sind wir uns wohl alle einig: Die RAF war ein Haufen Vollidioten, die vielleicht teilweise richtige Ziele hatte, diese aber mit den falschen Mitteln erreichen wollte. Und die Überreste à la Christian Klar sind eh nur noch verkalkte Sektierer...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (29. Oktober 2010)

Kommunisten und Anarchisten haben im Endeffekt auch tolle Ziele
Durchsetzbar sind sie (zumindest momentan) nicht


----------



## Pfropfen (30. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> diese völlig hirnlose Organisation





Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Eine Bande von Spinnern, mit bescheuerten Ideen und Gewaltphantasien.



Das würde ich so nicht sagen...
fast jedes Mitglied der RAF war hoch inteligent.
Und das Ziel bewaffnet, in einer kapitalistischen Gesellschaft, gegen einen Polizeistaat vorzugehen finde ich das voll kommen gerechtfertigt.
Wären alle Mitglieder damals ihrer 'Grundlinie' treu geblieben, und hätten darauf geachtet der Bevölkerung, dem 'Volk', nicht zu schaden..

Ums kurz zu fassen:Die RAF hatte das richtige Ziel.Nur sind sie auf dem Weg zum Ziel, an der Kreuzung falsch abgebogen.(meine meinung) Und bitte lasst die Diskussionen darüber ob eine beand nun rechts ist oder nichts, das hat nichts mit dem Thema zu tun. 

MfG
der Pfropfen


Edit:



SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Kommunisten und Anarchisten haben im Endeffekt auch tolle Ziele
> Durchsetzbar sind sie (zumindest momentan) nicht



Stimme ich 100% zu


----------



## Jester (30. Oktober 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Kommunisten und Anarchisten haben im Endeffekt auch tolle Ziele
> Durchsetzbar sind sie nicht. (und werden es auch niemals sein).



Da ist dir wohl der Klammerinhalt falsch auf die Tastatur gerutscht! Aber hey, ich habs mal korrigiert.


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. Oktober 2010)

Pfropfen schrieb:


> Das würde ich so nicht sagen...
> fast jedes Mitglied der RAF war hoch inteligent.
> Und das Ziel bewaffnet, in einer kapitalistischen Gesellschaft, gegen einen Polizeistaat vorzugehen finde ich das voll kommen gerechtfertigt.
> Wären alle Mitglieder damals ihrer 'Grundlinie' treu geblieben, und hätten darauf geachtet der Bevölkerung, dem 'Volk', nicht zu schaden..
> ...



Hmm, ich habe ihnen die Intelligenz nicht abgesprochen, die meisten bekannten Kriminellen sind intelligent sonst hätten sie es zu nichts gebracht.

Und anhand diesen unsäglichen Satzes von dir

_Und das Ziel bewaffnet, in einer kapitalistischen Gesellschaft, gegen einen Polizeistaat vorzugehen finde ich das voll kommen gerechtfertigt._

vermute ich mal, dass du aber auch nicht den Hauch eines Anfluges einer Ahnung hast, was ein Polizeistaat eigentlich ist, oder?
Phrasen dreschen ist einfach, das Gehirn dabei einschalten wohl eher nicht.

Ich sag sowas selten, aber macht doch den Thread bitte zu bevor sich hier noch mehr minderjährige Hobbyterroristen verbal erbrechen.


----------



## Deanne (30. Oktober 2010)

Nachdem ich mir die geistigen Ergüsse in diesem Thread durchgelesen habe, fühle ich mich in meiner Meinung bestätigt, dass Diskussionen dieser Art in diesem Forum einfach fehl am Platz sind.


----------



## Thoor (30. Oktober 2010)

Pfropfen schrieb:


> Und das Ziel bewaffnet, in einer kapitalistischen Gesellschaft, gegen einen Polizeistaat vorzugehen finde ich das voll kommen gerechtfertigt.



Ahja, Polizeistaat aaaaalles klar Kollege


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (30. Oktober 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Da ist dir wohl der Klammerinhalt falsch auf die Tastatur gerutscht! Aber hey, ich habs mal korrigiert.



Nein ich wollte bewusst ausdrücken das es in einer entfernten Evolutionsstufe vllt möglich sein wird
Ich geb die Hoffnung in die Menschheit nicht auf


----------



## Jester (30. Oktober 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Nein ich wollte bewusst ausdrücken das es in einer entfernten Evolutionsstufe vllt möglich sein wird
> Ich geb die Hoffnung in die Menschheit nicht auf



Das Prinzip der völligen Gleichheit und der damit verbundenen völligen Gleichberechtigung und gleicher Behandlung aller Menschen widerstrebt einfach den Grundzügen der Menschen. Es wird immer Unterdrückte und Unterdrücker geben, genauso wie es immer Krieg geben wird, solange, bis der letzte Mensch seinen letzten Atemzug tut.

Und hier irgendetwas von wegen "Widerstand gegen Polizeistaat" zu faseln empfinde ich als eine Beleidigung all denjenigen gegenüber, die in Zeiten wirklicher Terrorherrschaft alles riskierten, um ihre Ideale von Freiheit und Demokratie durchzusetzen. Heutzutage ist aller "Widerstand" Kindergartengeheule.


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. Oktober 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Und hier irgendetwas von wegen "Widerstand gegen Polizeistaat" zu faseln empfinde ich als eine Beleidigung all denjenigen gegenüber, die in Zeiten wirklicher Terrorherrschaft alles riskierten, um ihre Ideale von Freiheit und Demokratie durchzusetzen. Heutzutage ist aller "Widerstand" Kindergartengeheule.



Word!


----------



## Thoor (30. Oktober 2010)

Gut das Deutschland praktisch nie wirklich ein Polizeistaat war.... Von daher ist der Satz "Widerstand gegen Polizeistaat" eine Beleidigung für all jene die wirklich unter einem Polizeistaat zu leiden haben...

Und Anarchie und Kommunismus wird NIE funktionieren, die Wirtschaft würde zusammenbrechen, das Essen und allg. alle Mittel würden knapp werden. Dann beginnt ein Land das andere zu vernichten und die Menschehit geht unter, gratuliere.

Das ist die Natur des Menschen, die KANN nicht geändert werden, der Mensch ist auch nur eine höhere Form des Tieres und keine Gottheit.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. Oktober 2010)

Auf vielfachen Wunsch geht dieser Thread nun den Weg nahezu aller politischen Diskussionen und wird geschlossen.


----------

